# Cual es el problema de esta tv sony trinitron?



## elflaco90 (Ene 24, 2010)

Hola buenas noches mi problema es el siguiente tengo una tv sony trinitron no se cual sea el modelo ya ke se ve demacioado borroso y no se distingue el codigo bueno su problema es que en ambos lados se ve una onda negra en cada lado aveces se le quitan cun unos golpesitos pero solo dura unos segundos bueno aqui les dejo una imajen para que vean a que me refiero 







bueno espero y me puedan ayudar gracias


----------



## oaemac (Ene 24, 2010)

Hola buenas noches!! El problema que tenés se encuentra en la etapa de deflexión horizontal, ahora bien si con un golpesito se corrige simplemente tenés una soldadura floja y la podés solucionar repasando soldaduras en la etapas de potencia del horizontal, si observás con cuidado ayudándote de buena luz y una lupa vas a poder solucionar el defecto sin dificultades. Suerte!!


----------



## alexus (Ene 24, 2010)

hola, pone la tele de espalda a tu frente, y ponele un espejo delante, para ir viendo los cambios.

el problema esta en el horizontal, revisa las soldaduras, sino, va a ver que revisar el transistor.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Ene 25, 2010)

mi mama tiene una tele que creo que es igual, y pues ya tiene bastante tiempo, yo creo que como 20 años, minimo 15 años.  y lo mas seguro que sean falsos contacto por soldaduras frias.   (porque dices que con golpes se corrige).

suerte.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 25, 2010)

Se conoce como efecto almohadilla, hay unos capacitores que conforman el circuito y tambien hay un pre-set o bobina para regular eso. Golpea con un destornillador con un espejo delante para ver la pantalla en la plaqueta del lado derecho y atras


----------



## elflaco90 (Ene 25, 2010)

gracias amigos en efecto ese era el problema, bueno a simple vista no se veia el problema asi que reesolde  la parte del circuito horizontal y quedo bien 

denuevo muchas gracias... 

que tengan buen dia bye


----------

